# [SOLVED] Problem z klawiatura pod X (alt i polskie znaki)

## bednar

Witam 

  Tak jak w temacie gdy chce wpisac polska litere alt nic nie reaguje po_prostu wstawia a ale bez ogonka. 

tak wyglada xorg.conf

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

#    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbOptions"     "grp:switch"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Generic Keyboard"

#    Driver    "keyboard"

#    Option    "CoreKeyboard"

#    Option    "XkbRules"  "xorg"

#    Option    "XkbModel"  "pc105"

#    Option    "XkbLayout" "pl"

#EndSection

```

a takie sa logi X'ow

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.2

Release Date: 11 June 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 i686

Current Operating System: Linux intel_duo 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP Tue Apr 1 00:24:23 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 14 June 2008  10:31:07PM

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul  8 13:14:10 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d3660

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2770 card 8086,2770 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2771 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev e1 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b8 card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,27c0 card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 1462,7267 rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0402 card 0000,0000 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1462,267c rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,4), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc9c00000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x6100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcff00000 - 0xefefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfd00000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xce000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xcc000000/25, I/O @ 0xbc00/7, BIOS @ 0xcfce0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.09  Thu Jun  5 00:07:40 PDT 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.3.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:47:25 PDT 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.4.2, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024 +0+0; nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DisableGLXRootClipping" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.61.00.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Acer AL1712 (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Acer AL1712 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xcfdff000 - 0xcfdfffff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xcfefbc00 - 0xcfefbfff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xcfefc000 - 0xcfefffff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xcfce0000 - 0xcfcfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xcc000000 - 0xcdffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xce000000 - 0xceffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000d880 - 0x0000d88f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc03 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e080 - 0x0000e083 (0x4) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00000374 - 0x00000374 (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000170 - 0x00000177 (0x8) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [34] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:switch"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:switch"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard0)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Type1/, removing from list!

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

(**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found mouse buttons

(II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "base"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_rules: "base"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_model: "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: xkb_layout: "us"

(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)

(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap

```

Jakies pomysly ??

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by bednar on Tue Jul 08, 2008 2:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tallica

dodaj do xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false"

EndSection
```

Miałem dokładnie ten sam problem. Teraz ustawienia klawiatury nie będą nadpisywane.

----------

## caruso

Pokaż wyjście dla polecenia:

```
emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-server
```

O ile dobrze pamiętam, jeśli xorg-server jest skompilowany z flagą hal/dbus (nie pamiętam), to regułki klawiatury nie są "pobierane" z xorg.conf tylko z innego miejsca.

----------

## tallica

 *caruso wrote:*   

> O ile dobrze pamiętam, jeśli xorg-server jest skompilowany z flagą hal/dbus (nie pamiętam), to regułki klawiatury nie są "pobierane" z xorg.conf tylko z innego miejsca.

 

Mam xorg-server z flagą hal. Po zablokowaniu automatycznego wykrywania sprzętu, dane pobiera mi z xorg.conf

----------

## bednar

ogonki działaja ale za to myszka nie  :Smile: 

----------

## tallica

A dodałeś mouse do INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" w make.conf ? Jeżeli nie to dodaj i przekompiluj xorg-server.

Pokaż jeszcze sekcje InputDevice dotyczącą myszki.

po logu xorg wyraźnie widać, że nie pasuje mu miPointerGetMotionEvents 

```
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7) 
```

----------

## bednar

w sekcji inputdevice mam 

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

a w /etc/make.conf

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

----------

## tallica

Sprawdź czy istnieje urządzenie pod /dev/input/mouse0 lub /dev/input/mice

Czy log xorg pokazuje jakieś nowe błędy/ostrzeżenia?

----------

## bednar

sa te dwa wpisy 

ach i myszke mam na usb moge nawet zahaszowac cala sekcjie dotyczaca myszki i myszka dziala pod warunkem ze nie dodam opcji 

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false"

EndSection
```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## tallica

Może evdev pomoże...

```
# emerge xf86-input-evdev
```

lub dodaj evdev do INPUT_DEVICE w make.conf i przekompiluj xorg-server

Spróbuj też przekompilować xf86-input-mouse

----------

## bednar

kurcze wiesz juz probowalem tego

a poweidz mi co doklanie oznacz ten wpis 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false"

EndSection
```

a moze dalo by sie cos ustawic by tylko dotyczylo sekcji klawiatury

================================================

oki już działa 

opcja została 

```
Section "ServerFlags"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false"

EndSection
```

i dodałem ręcznie myszke w xorg.conf a wygląda mniej_wiecej tak

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev"

    Option         "CorePointer"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Arfrever: Ortografia. Połączono posty.

----------

## tallica

```
Option          "AutoAddDevices"   "false" 
```

 Blokuje wykrywanie urządzeń przez HAL. Przypuszczam, że to samo będzie przy kompilacji xorg-server bez flagi hal. bug 205406

----------

